# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Flat roof - Change to pitched roof??

## TWAS40

Hi guys,
I have a flat roof, boxed gutters, rotted fascia (asked some Q's about options a while ago) and I am still considering options.
After having started to square up and replace the fascia with hardiplank, i am considering going for a total makeover.
To rip the whole roof anf guttering out and to have a new pitched roof put on and then covered with coloorbond. This will also allow new insulation, clean possum crap from out of the roof, no more of the little ****'s getting in and most importantly should give me some bang for my buck in terms of the resale and the street appeal. 
Am wondering whether anyone could talk me through possible costs, the process and whether it seems a feasible option.
I obviously have some weather concerns as there will be no roof and exposed ceiling plaster which would be an issue if the rain came! 
This is my original post which has a photo http://www.renovateforum.com/showthread.php?t=70802
Thanks and happy new year!

----------


## barney118

There is hope, 
A truss manufacturer will design up for you not a problem, just need to consider the pitch of the roof. The outside walls where the truss will sit a few options need to be considered:
1) The outside wall (timber) strong enough to take the load ( shouldn't be an issue)
2) Where a window/opening is does the frame support a load over the top so it doesnt crack (lintles) The brickwork will have a lintle through it.
3) Costs to consider, budget for trusses, battens, fascia, gutter, downpipes, plumbing for stormwater.
4) depending on your area if you are worried about rain need a couple of tarps they do the job quite well be more worried about wind as they get under these parachutes quite easy, but you want to be able to take them off and put back on saving time so peg a cnr down and fold back. if you can get a decent canvas one they will do most of the work for you as when I did mine I bought a 9x6m tarp from bunnings but used a 5x5m canvas over the top for tie down (truckies tarp) wind.
5) Whilst if you go down the path of trusses consider knocking out internal walls and design the trusses to suit.
Alternatively lift one side of the house roof and put a big slope on the roof which could also give you an architectural appeal, and put the other side 90 degress to it, use glass at the front/nth facing. I think a curved roof possibly wouldn't suit.
It might pay to have an architect/designer to give some options, otherwise buy some mags to get some inspiration.
Be cautious of overcapitalising, or if you need more room look at going up? In the end $ are what is going to count and time if DIY. I think a budget of $50k would do a lot of damage if DIY
I think a plan to council would be a smart move for insurance resale. 
Good luck

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:   :Arrow Up:   All is possible with sufficient time and money . . . :Smilie:  
A trussed structure can span the whole area and allow you to remove arches and anything in the middle. But you really need some professional advice based on a site visit as your options are almost endless. If you don't want to spend money on an architect or designer ask around and see if anyone knows a builder that does their own drafting or find a draftsperson whose work you can look at. Pay a few hundred to get them to come and toss ideas around then decide what you want to get done. If convenience or funding is an issue get a staged plan drawn up so that you can get the most troublesome things renovated first.

----------


## TWAS40

Thanks for the replies, much appreciated.
I have a mate who is a builder so will get him around to have a look...
The issue about the strength above the windows is an interesting one.
Thankls......

----------


## Nicnac

> I think a budget of $50k would do a lot of damage if DIY

  Is that a no frills estimate, 50k?

----------


## Nicnac

TWAS40, what did you end up doing? I'm in the same position. I've just had a basic colourbond roof plan drawn up by a draftsman and will submit to a builder for a quote. 
Initial talks with a builder suggested about 25k but that is with a lot of help with my hubby. The draftsman suggested about 50k and now that I've read 50k here too, I'm freaking out a bit. That is way over budget so I may need to just go with a new flat roof...

----------


## barney118

Take your plans to a truss manufacturer and get a quote so you know the cost of that part. Then do some sums on the rest and you can find out a rough labour figure involved. There is a fair bit of work involved in demolition etc scaffold but there can be savings. Are you planning on keeping your ceiling? Does the truss spacing allow for this? You will need to run a double top plate on your outside walls as the truss won't line up with your studs assuming its a Reno here

----------

